# Trexlertown Velodrome swap meet?



## JOEL (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone know if the Velodrome swap meet will be on the same weekend as the vintage bike meet this year?


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 20, 2011)

JOEL said:


> Anyone know if the Velodrome swap meet will be on the same weekend as the vintage bike meet this year?




Yes, Velodrome swap Oct. 1st, Vintage bike meet Oct. 2nd


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 29, 2011)

*Trexlertown PA Swap Meets.*

The one on Saturday at the Veledrome is a lot of newer stuff, but this past spring I did pick up some vintage parts. The Antique Meet on Sunday behind the Veledrome
in The firehouse Parking lot should be great. 125 Vendors with tons of vintage bikes and parts. I guess I will make two trips there ( about 65 miles each way). Anyway, both meets are from
6:00 am to only 2:00 pm.....See you there.....................Wayne


----------



## Boris (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone have some photos the can post from this swap meet? The more the better! Thanks


----------



## npence (Oct 10, 2011)

There is a bunch of photo of the swap over at Ratrodbikes it look very wet a cold but would have loved to been there.


----------

